# ESV Study Bible update



## Grace Alone (Oct 26, 2008)

My ESV Study Bible came on Friday. I am very pleased with the readability of the type. It is not large print, but the type is dark and there is good spacing between the lines. I did a little comparison to my Reformation Study Bible, and I can see that the notes and supplementary resources are more extensive in the ESVSB. There are color maps within the text as well as at the end of the Bible. Many of the authors of the notes are reformed, and a review on the reformationtheology.com blog confirms that the notes are in line with monergistic regeneration. Here is that link:

Reformation Theology: Regeneration in the ESV Study Bible

The only downside of this Bible is that due to the extensive resources, it is very thick (over 2700 pages). So it is not a handy Bible to routinely carry around. But for those who like the ESV, it would be an essential resource.

One additional link:

http://www.reformationtheology.com/2008/10/esv_study_bible_covenant_vs_di.php#more

Review by Tim Challies:

http://www.discerningreader.com/review/esv-study-bible/


----------

